# Good Samaritan Tesla Driver



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Chicago Tribune - hour ago: Good Samaritan Tesla Driver

Excerpts:

_"My baby's been shot! My baby's been shot!" she screamed, while grasping the motionless toddler in one arm and frantically waving her free arm to try and flag down someone, anyone.

The man, who had his driver's side window down on his *Tesla* because it was so warm, said there were gawkers who drove past and then sped away. But the man, who requested that he not be identified, said his adrenaline kicked in...

He told them what happened, and they were able to gather evidence, including blood from his back seat. The man also shared the dashcam video that is installed in his *Tesla*._


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

A one year old shot in the head because of road rage? Absolutely despicable.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> A one year old shot in the head because of road rage? Absolutely despicable.


Quite.

@Garlan Garner any chance you know who this was? Give 'em an attaboy from us.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> Quite.
> 
> @Garlan Garner any chance you know who this was? Give 'em an attaboy from us.


unfortunately no.


----------

